# Georgia G2G July 10



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

*Georgia G2G July 10th*

Ok extending from the first thread. July, 10th 2010 looks like a good date, as it will give most enough time to prepare for or should I say rest for Elite Summer Nationals.

It will be held in Jenkinsburg Ga, about 45 miles south of Atlanta. Start time is as early as anyone wants to arrive.

So who is in for this date.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

See ya' there. 

Need me to bring anything?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Possibly at night if I skip the show in Harrisonburg and then head up to Lebanon for the Vinny on Sunday. Put me down as a maybe.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll do my best to be there no matter what. Mark I'd like for you to make sure my truck is sounding like you want your drivers to sound so might drop in early to have a cup of coffee with you or something.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

good thing is I gain an hour back when I cross Al/Ga line. lol.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh yeah forgot about that. Still 9 hours driving for me


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

you better ask Mark where a hotel room is!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> you better ask Mark where a hotel room is!


I was actually gonna do it all in one day:laugh:

In all seriousness I'm seeking recomendations on good safe areas for getting some shuteye.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

12 hours for me and Hillbilly if you dont care where you stay,like you dont need the Taj Mahal, MECA members get discounts at Motel 6. If you want a cheap room and need the customer code I would be glad to get it to you.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

How are the beds at a Motel 6?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> How are the beds at a Motel 6?


Fair, but for $35-40 it's ok, I guess it all depends on whether it's an older or newer property.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Think I'll do a Holiday Inn since I've had good luck with their beds.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

top bunk!


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

I might be there fairly early, too. We should be in Snellville Friday evening, and that's only about 60 miles away.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

There are quite a few hotels when you guys get off of I-75 on the Locust Grove/Jackson exit, Jackson and Jenkinsburg are the same County. Also two exit up on the McDonough/Hampton exit is a Holiday Express and Suites, Hilton something or the other, Super 8 and about 4 or 5 more.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

1. do we need to bring anything?

2. are you going to provide an address via PM when we get closer or do we need to email you?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> top bunk!


DEAL! I'm hot natured and sleep like a corpse.:laugh:


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

I will provide the exact address about 2 weeks out to every via PM who is coming. As for what to bring any test equipment you may have or what to use, Things you may want to trade with or sale, yourself and your ride. O ya and a roll of 1 dollars bills, I will be dancing !

Ok what you guys like for refreshments. Around these parks we like to eat!!!! 

As of now here is the list, some names are from relies in the first thread and some from other forums. Please correct my In or Maybe below if it is incorrect.

Me (In)
bikinpunk (In)
chefhow (maybe)
DS-21 (In)
Hillbilly SQ (In)
papacueball (In)
scionboxrox (In)
dwaynecherokee (maybe)
8675309 (Maybe)
sam3535 (Maybe)
Autiophile (In)


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Count me in Mark. I can juggle my work schedule to make it work out nicely.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Count me in Mark. I can juggle my work schedule to make it work out nicely.


Great sir, fixed.


----------



## trigg007 (Feb 24, 2010)

if its "open", then Maybe...I'm 45 minutes away & should have install complete by then


----------



## dwaynecherokee (Feb 19, 2010)

change my status to in there
GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

Just to reaffirm my hatred for the environment: a 5K lb. 4 wheel drive vehicle with a lift, bumper and winch at 15 MPG makes me a perpetual maybe but will most definitely try to make it. PM me any details. FJ Cruisers are HEAVY!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Me (In)
bikinpunk (In)
chefhow (maybe)
DS-21 (In)
Hillbilly SQ (In)
papacueball (In)
scionboxrox (In)
dwaynecherokee (In)
8675309 (Maybe)
sam3535 (Maybe)
Autiophile (In)



dwaynecherokee said:


> GO LAKERS!!!


X2


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ eff the Lakers!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

sam3535 said:


> Just to reaffirm my hatred for the environment: a 5K lb. 4 wheel drive vehicle with a lift, bumper and winch at 15 MPG makes me a perpetual maybe but will most definitely try to make it. PM me any details. FJ Cruisers are HEAVY!


And it only has a 6banger right? My bone stock Ram on stock street slicks gets about 20 on the hwy so not bad at all for something that big. Around town and/or pulling a boat it gets like 12


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> And it only has a 6banger right? My bone stock Ram on stock street slicks gets about 20 on the hwy so not bad at all for something that big. Around town and/or pulling a boat it gets like 12


Correct, all 4 litres of it. Mine just gets 15 no matter what.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

sam3535 said:


> Correct, all 4 litres of it. Mine just gets 15 no matter what.


That sucks!! I looked at one of them last year and at 6'5" I found it uncomfotable so I bought a Volvo. It's got the HPT T5 and gets almost 40mpg on the hwy and about 25 in the city.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow Chef I bet you're loving that mileage over the Maggie but prolly miss the "Chrysler Float" the Maggie probably had. My truck has the Chrysler Float to it and is WONDERFUL on long trips.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

chefhow said:


> That sucks!! I looked at one of them last year and at 6'5" I found it uncomfotable so I bought a Volvo. It's got the HPT T5 and gets almost 40mpg on the hwy and about 25 in the city.


I'm 6'1" and no issues but 6'5" would not be fun at all. My wife has a 4Runner and I have to have the sunroof cover back and kind of angle my upper body so that my head is in the sunroof opening; zero headroom FTL.

Oh well, I don't drive a whole lot, mostly fly everywhere.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

If I'm between projects and at home I can make it. You guys will drool over my BBQ if I make it. Maybe get the wife to make a BIG container of coleslaw or potato salad too.

Oh and you guys can laugh at my set-up.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Wow Chef I bet you're loving that mileage over the Maggie but prolly miss the "Chrysler Float" the Maggie probably had. My truck has the Chrysler Float to it and is WONDERFUL on long trips.


Actually the C70 is a great cruiser. I just did a 1600 mile trip in it and no problems at all. The float is nice though when u just wanna kck back and chill while cruising.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Me (In)
bikinpunk (In)
chefhow (maybe)
DS-21 (In)
Hillbilly SQ (In)
papacueball (In)
scionboxrox (In)
dwaynecherokee (In)
8675309 (Maybe)
sam3535 (Maybe)
Autiophile (In)
slade1274 (In)


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Let's do real names so we know who is who. I'll fill in the ones I know already...



H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> Me (In) - Mark
> bikinpunk (In) - Erin
> chefhow (maybe) - Howard
> DS-21 (In) - Jay
> ...


That should be everybody.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I have it on my schedule. If a job does not mess it up I will be their. Chris you want to team up on a room if everything works out?


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Let's do real names so we know who is who. I'll fill in the ones I know already...
> 
> 
> 
> That should be everybody.


Me (In) - Mark
bikinpunk (In) - Erin
chefhow (maybe) - Howard
DS-21 (In) - Jay
Hillbilly SQ (In) - Chris
papacueball (In) - Jason
scionboxrox (In) - Blake
dwaynecherokee (In) - Curtis loves the Celtics
8675309 (Maybe) - Abram?
sam3535 (Maybe) - Sam (Erin's actual father)
Autiophile (In) - Adam
slade1274 (In) - Ryan likes men


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

i saw that...


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Me (In) - Mark
bikinpunk (In) - Erin
chefhow (maybe) - Howard
DS-21 (In) - Jay
Hillbilly SQ (In) - Chris
papacueball (In) - Jason
scionboxrox (In) - Blake
dwaynecherokee (In) - Curtis loves the Celtics
8675309 (Maybe) - Abram?
sam3535 (Maybe) - Sam (Erin's actual father)
Autiophile (In) - Adam
slade1274 (In) - Ryan likes men
bose301s (Maybe) - Richard


----------



## dwaynecherokee (Feb 19, 2010)

H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> Me (In) - Mark
> bikin*i*punk (In) - Erin (.)(.)
> chefhow (maybe) - Howard
> DS-21 (In) - Jay
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

8675309 said:


> I have it on my schedule. If a job does not mess it up I will be their. Chris you want to team up on a room if everything works out?


No problem there Jenny. Just keep me updated on whether or not you'll be able to make it. What I was thinking of doing is either driving all the way or stopping close the night before so I can be rested the day of. Then afterwards going back for a second night.


----------



## scionboxrox (Jan 12, 2009)

This is the spirit of Audio. I love it. Glad we can all do this. I sure do hope I can have my new setup finished by then.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

new setup?

details?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I hope you're keeping the big underhung Tangs!


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

So you thinking about leaving on Friday early? I think your plan sounds like a winner. You get the x9's yet? I am looking at a set in my floor now. 




Hillbilly SQ said:


> No problem there Jenny. Just keep me updated on whether or not you'll be able to make it. What I was thinking of doing is either driving all the way or stopping close the night before so I can be rested the day of. Then afterwards going back for a second night.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

8675309 said:


> So you thinking about leaving on Friday early? I think your plan sounds like a winner. You get the x9's yet? I am looking at a set in my floor now.


Well I'll have to take a nap after work so most likely leave around noonish on Friday. If you're coming up and turning east at Little Rock I'll just intercept you there.

The secret sq subs are working out nicely filling out the bottom end keeping up with my fronts


----------



## scionboxrox (Jan 12, 2009)

Details consist of new wiring front to back and new sound treatments throughout. Placement of amplifiers and processing is now going to be better.
Speakers will consist of maybe tangbands? or maybe jumping to a brand we carry in the store(JBL GTi?) I want to continue the kickpanel theme and make it look very factory. If anyone wants the tangbands I will have them for sale at the G2G along with some other random stuff.


----------



## honda (Oct 7, 2007)

maybe.... just a 7 hour drive


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

sending to the top...


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> sam3535 (Maybe) - Sam (Erin's actual father)
> slade1274 (In) - Ryan likes men


Too funny, but scary at the same time because if I do make it, I'll likely be staying at Ryan's 


Me (In) - Mark
bikinpunk (In) - Erin
chefhow (maybe) - Howard
DS-21 (In) - Jay
Hillbilly SQ (In) - Chris
papacueball (In) - Jason
scionboxrox (In) - Blake
dwaynecherokee (In) - Curtis loves the Celtics
8675309 (Maybe) - Abram?
sam3535 (Maybe) - Sam (Erin's actual father)
Autiophile (In) - Adam
slade1274 (In) - Ryan likes men
bose301s (Maybe) - Richard 
bertholomey (Maybe) - Jason


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

bertholomey said:


> Too funny, but scary at the same time because if I do make it, I'll likely be staying at Ryan's
> 
> 
> Me (In) - Mark
> ...


I'll be there


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> Too funny, but scary at the same time because if I do make it, I'll likely be staying at Ryan's


Watch your back and wear a butt plug!:laugh::surprised:


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

So, if I go is there any place I could crash friday and saturday nights? I wouldnt get there until like 2AM friday/saturday as I dont get off of work until 6.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

Me (In) - Mark
bikinpunk (In) - Erin
chefhow (maybe) - Howard
DS-21 (In) - Jay
Hillbilly SQ (In) - Chris
papacueball (In) - Jason
scionboxrox (In) - Blake
dwaynecherokee (In) - Curtis loves the Celtics
8675309 (Maybe) - Abram?
Autiophile (In) - Adam
slade1274 (In) - Ryan likes men
bose301s (Maybe) - Richard 
bertholomey (Maybe) - Jason

I'm out and can't make it. Gotta go to Seattle again for work. Sux balls.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

bose301s said:


> So, if I go is there any place I could crash friday and saturday nights? I wouldnt get there until like 2AM friday/saturday as I dont get off of work until 6.


Maybe if you got a room for both nights, someone could split the cost with you on one of those nights if they need a place to crash, too. That would keep you from having to pay full price for both nights.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey folks how about a swap meet as well? I have a couple subs that may or may not sell before then but will let them go stupid cheap if I don't have to ship them. I mainly just want to get them out of my way. I'll even bring optimal sized sealed boxes for y'all to throw them in and listen if interested.

Mark what are some safe areas to stay in your neck of the woods? I stayed in Peachtree last time and seemed pretty safe but that's quite the haul from where you are.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm down.


*Everyone:
*Should I bring my RTA stuff? Yay or nay? I can, but if no one's going to use it, I don't want to bother.


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> I'm down.
> 
> 
> *Everyone:
> *Should I bring my RTA stuff? Yay or nay? I can, but if no one's going to use it, I don't want to bother.


Yay.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

If I can make it I could bring one also so I can compare with someone elses. I could also bring my phase checker.

I am trying to iron out everything so I can make it.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

I am going to try to make this, count me as a maybe.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

As for safe area, area around my neck of the woods are very safe, crime is also nothing in my neck of the woods. When you get off the interstate there are about 6 or 7 hotels in the area. I will get you guys a list up tomorrow, will stop by and get first for each.

Yes Erin please bring you RTA stuff.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Me (In) - Mark
bikinpunk (In) - Erin
chefhow (maybe) - Howard
DS-21 (In) - Jay
Hillbilly SQ (In) - Chris
papacueball (In) - Jason
scionboxrox (In) - Blake
dwaynecherokee (In) - Curtis loves the Celtics
8675309 (Maybe) - Abram?
Autiophile (In) - Adam
slade1274 (In) - Ryan likes men
bose301s (Maybe) - Richard 
bertholomey (Maybe) - Jason
dejo (most likely) - Jon

I called Jon yesterday and he was actually on his way in from Kansas from his aunts funeral. He seemed pretty excited about trying to make it despite the 12-13 hour drive so let's keep our fingers crossed. Little does he know but if he parks at my place to ride with me I'm gonna try to make him do most of the driving while I kick back with my feet on the dash


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

Ok, I think I probably will not make it there. The big thing is I will have been at my new job ~ 1 month and won't be able to take Friday off and don't want to make a 7 hour drive after getting out of work at 6PM.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Less than two weeks now. Can't wait.


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

I still really want to go to this, lol, I am still debating. What is a good area for hotels and is anyone willing to split a room for the night or anything?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

bose301s said:


> I still really want to go to this, lol, I am still debating. What is a good area for hotels and is anyone willing to split a room for the night or anything?


Let's see how things work out...I might be able to split one with you. Will just have to see if Abram is still going to make it as we were originally going to split. Just promise not to try to make kittens


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

If I keep my job status, then I'll be staying in a hotel the night before. If not, I'm going to stay with my brother a bit north of Atl. We'll see.

Looking forward to this, though.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm staying two nights regardless because it's a helluva drive for me.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Everyone that is coming please PM so I can give you the address.


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Let's see how things work out...I might be able to split one with you. Will just have to see if Abram is still going to make it as we were originally going to split. Just promise not to try to make kittens


Definitely let me know, I would like to go down but am not sured yet. If I can share a room I probably would go, and I can promise no kitten making.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> Everyone that is coming please PM so I can give you the address.


sent.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

bose301s said:


> Definitely let me know, I would like to go down but am not sured yet. If I can share a room I probably would go, and I can promise no kitten making.


At the one week mark I'll touch base with Abram to see what's up with his dead amp and job he's starting Sunday night then let you know.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Wish I could make it. Hopefully next one.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I could make it with the job but it would still be a hot shot down. I will not have a replacement amp by Friday. I could make some config changes and use one amp but I just dont think I can make it happen.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

8675309 said:


> I could make it with the job but it would still be a hot shot down. I will not have a replacement amp by Friday. I could make some config changes and use one amp but I just dont think I can make it happen.


Umm...are you talking about Friday the 2nd or Friday the 9th?


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I guess I am off by a week! :blush:

I may still be able to make it happen.




Hillbilly SQ said:


> Umm...are you talking about Friday the 2nd or Friday the 9th?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Mark do you have a list of motels that are in a safe area? Or is Jenkinsburg one of those smaller cities that's pretty much safe all around?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

what? You don't feel comfortable staying in the south side?


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Mark do you have a list of motels that are in a safe area? Or is Jenkinsburg one of those smaller cities that's pretty much safe all around?



Small town and pretty safe all around. I'm sorry been busy and ok slacking a bit. Will get the list up tomorrow.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> what? You don't feel comfortable staying in the south side?


I just know you can get a room in a bad area REALLY easy especially if a lower price is on the screen taunting youBack in 06 when I was in ATL I had a room booked in Jonesboro but then cancelled it and stayed in Peachtree because of some crime research.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

lol. You've obviously never ridden BMX in downtown Birmingham. 

*watches back*


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> lol. You've obviously never ridden BMX in downtown Birmingham.
> 
> *watches back*


I've cut through there in the middle of the night though. Then there's MemphisNever seen so many sets of blue lights along a stretch of interstate in my lifeEven saw the two guys of triple six Mafia at LAX one time. They almost missed their flight to Memphis because the bartender couldn't give them a beer that was cold enough:laughidn't care that the gate attendant had been yelling their names over the intercom for like 10 minutes.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I've been jumped in B'ham. 

I tell you what... I've ridden a lot of places (NYC, Atl, Nashville, etc... Memphis as well) and out of them _all_ I'd have to say that B'ham is the scariest.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I am now officially a no go. The car is still not put back together(all the wires and cables are run but its still waiting for one peice to go back together and it wont be here until Tuesday) and I am going to need everyday next week to get it ready for Saturdays and Sunday's shows. If anyone is going to be at The Vinny or even at the Harrisonburg show, I will be there Sunday but I wont make it as far south as I had hoped.

Oh and Erin, I almost opened a restaurant in The Summit in B'ham in 01.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

this forum keeps getting reset. wtf!

Enjoy the Vinny. I won't be making that. Lost job... no funds. Had to choose, and couldn't afford both.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> this forum keeps getting reset. wtf!
> 
> Enjoy the Vinny. I won't be making that. *Lost job*... no funds. Had to choose, and couldn't afford both.


So sorry to hear it, at some point we will actually get to meet.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I got the email last night and will be heading out of Fort Wayne, IN. headed down to Statesboro, GA. to build a Jimmy Johns down there. That means I can make it next weekend. Can't say how long I can hang out, but I can make it as long as I get home in time to take the wife out to dinner.

PM some info. Addy or contact info


Damn sorry Erin won't make it. Good luck bro. OH, and I've slept since we talked about the power connections for the Bitone.1???? 12v constant, ground and forget the memory and keyed connection? Remote power in....then out to my amps I remember.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

stereo_luver said:


> OH, and I've slept since we talked about the power connections for the Bitone.1???? 12v constant, ground and forget the memory and keyed connection? Remote power in....then out to my amps I remember.


3 wires going into the bitone.1. 
1 wire coming out.

2 blocks. 2 wires in each block.

First block: 12v constant & ground
Second block: Remote in from headunit and remote out from bitone to amps.

Call me if we need to talk it over again.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> 3 wires going into the bitone.1.
> 1 wire coming out.
> 
> 2 blocks. 2 wires in each block.
> ...



3 go in 1 comes out.....

THUNDERDOME!


----------



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

Where is this going to be? I live in Athens, GA, but work all day on saturday...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

jenkinsburg, ga

about 40 minutes south of metro ATL


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh, Mark... list of hotel rooms? I may wind up coming that way on Friday night.

If we do, anyone think they'd be down to meet up for supper later Friday night? Not sure what time I'd be in town, but I'd probably try to make it there around 8pm so I can avoid traffic on the backside of rush hour.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Just an fyi for anyone booking a room...

Mark sent us all the address of the place for the GTG on Saturday. I google'd it and the city shows up differently: Jackson, GA 30233.

Mark said this is correct. The city he sent us is Jenkinsburg, but the google map suggestion for Jackson is the same address. Guess his house just falls on the city line or something.

FWIW, he said the hotels off I-75 in that area are all nice. These are the ones I'm looking at:
Priceline.com - hotel, hotel reservation, cheap hotel, las vegas hotel, boston hotel, hotel deal, new york city hotel, hotel rooms, motel, lodging, accommodations, casino hotel, priceline

The Locust Grove area hotels are the closest to Jenkinsburg and all look to be pretty decent. I'm probably going to stay at the Ramada Inn. It has an 8/10 rating and is $53/night that weekend. Free breakfast, too (which the reviewers say isn't great.. but it's free so that's a plus to me) and also free internet if needed.
Ramada Limited Locust Grove, Locust Grove, GA, United States Overview | Priceline.com Hotels
Double Bed ones for $53/night, too, for anyone who wants to double up.



Edit: Just resevered a room at the Ramada Limited in Locust Grove, Ga for Friday night for $58 total. Best price I could find was through priceline in link above.
See you all on Saturday!


----------



## bassball (Jul 6, 2010)

I just got back from a 2.5 week long trip driving out west. Just sleep in your car. First night is scary, by the 5th night you're used to it and feel like a total badass for saving $30. Buy some spray on deoderant, it doesn't cake like a stick does, and you can keep applying for 3-ish days.

Atlanta is muggy though...I wouldn't want to go without a shower for 5 days like I did out west...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I used to drive to different cities all over the southeast to hit up skateparks with friends. 3 guys sleeping in an explorer a few nights at a time. Was never pleasant in the summer.


----------



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

I know that area pretty well, will any of you guys still be down there later Saturday night or Sunday? I won't be out of work on the north side until ~8:30 or so.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

not sure. most of the GTGs I have run until 10pm and there's a couple stragglers past that a bit. 

I'll probably be heading back home whenever things die off. I'd like to be back by midnight, which means I'd need to leave around 9pm GA time or a bit after.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Me and Bose are staying at the La Quinta at Locust Grove. I've had the best luck out of them in the past so sticking to my guns. Erin I'd love to meet up with you for supper if I can get out there at a decent hour. All depends on when I can drag myself out of bed from my nap on Friday morning to head east. I get home from work a little after 6am but will try to get out of there earlier or maybe even go in early.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I might be able to make it for supper Friday also. I'm down south in Staesboro, GA. right now building a Jimmy Johns Sandwich Shop and will be headed back up that way Friday afternoon. As soon as I can run the subs off the job Friday I hit the road towards ATL.

I used to do the west coast drives 3-4 times a year with the other company I worked for. Sleeping in my truck and saving money got old quick. Sure that was per diem back in my pocket but damn a bed and shower were nice after a night of sleeping behind the wheel. And at 50 now the bed is much more welcomed. I simply negotiated my salary this time to avoid the sleeping in the truck...LOL.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I've got too many old injuries to be sleeping anywhere other than a bed. I know Erin can relate since he's been banged up worse than anyone I know.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

good news!
I got my hands on a second ms-8 to bring to the GTG if anyone wants to demo it in their car. 

All you need to do is to have access to constant power/ground/remote turn on for the ms-8 to power up. Then remote turn on coming out of that to your amps. If you already have a DSP then it should be just a simple swap.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

It's sneaking up fast

Mark you need us to bring anything?


----------



## dwaynecherokee (Feb 19, 2010)

Unless something changes soon, I'm going to miss this and I'm not too thrilled.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

bring your car over here. we'll fix it. 

j/k... I ain't touchin the mechanics of a BMW.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm not looking forward to the 9 hour drive

See y'all Saturday


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

wish I could bring my dogs. I don't trust them enough to run around freely, though.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

got the demo ms-8 in today. If anyone wants to demo this in your car, just ask. That's EXACTLY why I'm bringing it.

To make it easy, just have 12v power, ground, remote turn-on ready to go. You'll have remote turn on coming out of this, so we may just splice into your turn-on... whatever works easiest. 

Setup takes 5 minutes. If you already have a DSP in your car, we should be up and running with the ms-8 in under 15 minutes as long as your amp gains are set up nominally.












Oh, and what's the final count?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Sorry I wont make it, couldnt get out of work and my car STILL isnt finished. Have fun as I will be at the Summer Slam rackin up some points and reppin H-Audio and Team DiYMA.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

chefhow said:


> Sorry I wont make it, couldnt get out of work and my car STILL isnt finished. Have fun as I will be at the Summer Slam rackin up some points and reppin H-Audio and Team DiYMA.


Kick some ass and make us proud!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Kick some ass and make us proud!


Will do and have a safe trip.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

No need to bring anything unless you want to. You can bring anything you want to sell or trade.

Howard kick some butt sir.

A final head count would help me out greatly.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

final headcount:

1. Mark
2. Erin
3. Chris...


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

dwaynecherokee said:


> Unless something changes soon, I'm going to miss this and I'm not too thrilled.


Dude bring the Bimmer. We can work on it.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I was going to drive over tonight, but I'll be there tomorrow instead...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll have a Zuki Eleets 4 for everyone to look at and a custom overbuilt Zuki on my frontstage.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> Dude bring the Bimmer. We can work on it.


Curtis, make sure to let me know if you decide to do this so I can remember to bring your speakers. Otherwise I'll leave them at my house for our next session.


----------



## dwaynecherokee (Feb 19, 2010)

H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> Dude bring the Bimmer. We can work on it.


I know. The issue I'm having isn't with the system. If it gets squared away in time for tomorrow I will come anyway.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I almost....almost...forgot this is our first anniversary this weekend. I blew through that area so fast last night I was a blurr. Sorry I can't make it unless she wants to take a ride. If I don't make it I would like to request pics. Or it never happened....LOL


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

and thus, the flies dropeth.


----------



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

dwaynecherokee said:


> I know. The issue I'm having isn't with the system. If it gets squared away in time for tomorrow I will come anyway.



Whats with the BMW?? There's not much on a BMW I cant fix


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I hope you guys are having fun. I just got back from anniversary dinner. $164 later and I'm listening to the home system. About to jump in the pool as soon as it gets dark.


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

I had a lot of fun today, met some cool people and heard some amazing set ups and got some very good ideas and advice on how to improve mine. Hope everyone else had as good of a time as I did and it was very nice meeting everyone!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Had a great time. It was great getting to meet new faces, so I'm glad everyone who came out did. 

I heard some very nice setups, too. Everyone's cars sounded really good. Hopefully we can all do this again sometime. 

Mark, thanks again for putting this on!


I snapped a few pictures...

Dude on the horse was rockin' that thing!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Had to show the picture of the guy on the horse. Had to let people know how country my town is. Might as well tell them about the dirt road LOL 

Guys I had a blast yesterday and all the systems sounded very nice. It was a great time and hope we can do it again and more folks can show up. 

*Yall come back now, ya hea!!*


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

We shouldve got a picture with you on the horse. 

Dang GRAVEL ROAD!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

It looks like you guys have a great time... would it be possible to let us know who is in the pics?


.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I had a fantastic time as well, and it was great meeting everyone. Thank you very much Mark for hosting - very comfortable and relaxing place to hang out for the day. 

Thank you very much Adam, Erin, and Mark for evaluating my system and giving me tips to make it better. Erin, your adjustments were dead on. It was a very enjoyable 5 hour drive home today. Thank you Chris, Richard, Blake, and Jason for taking time to listen and provide much welcomed feedback. I had a great time listening to your systems as well.

Ok, time for a few pictures - need to end the "I love you man! stuff"....

Some of the fellas looking at Jay's Miata- (L to R) Erin, Blake, Jay, Adam, Ryan










Chris's Ram










Erin's Honda










Ryan's STI










Richard's Blazer










Blake's xB










Jay, Erin (saying hi to the photographer), Blake










Erin, Chris, Mark, Jay, Blake


----------



## scionboxrox (Jan 12, 2009)

I equally enjoyed the cars, company, and of course the food(thanks Mark). If anyone missed this or is planning on going to one in the future(fingers crossed) then you should make sure to bite the bullet and come on. It is a great time and everyone is great to meet and for all who listened to the rockin' scion thank you for input and helping me grow in this insane sq world.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

So I learned a valuable lesson this weekend. It was our anniversary and I gave her jewlery from Tiffany & Co. She's a bling freak but not that crap from a kiosk at the mall. While we were dining we were chit chatting and she asks me whats new in my car audio thingy. I told her not much just a little GTG about 45 mins south of ATL. She asks why I didn't go? I almost choked on my food. Now I can't hear a word she is saying as I make a note on my mental hard drive. 'It doesn't even matter if its an anniversary. Give her something from Tiffany & Co. and I can do anything I want'.

I wish I could have been there. Looks like fun and it was almost in my backyard being so close to home. Thanks for the pictures. I did tell her I was planning on having some folks over for a GTG whenever I could slow down from work long enough and plan ahead. The backyard would be taken over by audio and fun as soon as the temps cool down some and I can be at home for more than a weekend.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Great seeing old audio buddies and meeting new faces too. Thanks Mark for hosting. It was a perfect area for it as well being out in the country. It was worth the drive for sure. I'm still snickering about having the highest ground clearance and being about the only one that DIDN'T take the dirt road. If it wouldn't have looked like it was gated off with that fence there (didn't notice the opening) I would have turned traction control off, hit it fast, and then slid sideways into marks yard


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Funny I could se it!! LOL

Sorry I missed it but I was sporting a system that does not work at the moment.

Hope to make the next one.




Hillbilly SQ said:


> Great seeing old audio buddies and meeting new faces too. Thanks Mark for hosting. It was a perfect area for it as well being out in the country. It was worth the drive for sure. I'm still snickering about having the highest ground clearance and being about the only one that DIDN'T take the dirt road. If it wouldn't have looked like it was gated off with that fence there (didn't notice the opening) I would have turned traction control off, hit it fast, and then slid sideways into marks yard


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Ok someone left there power splitter. It is the green one.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*raises hand*

I'll get it from you at ESN. Psyche! LOL!


Hey, what's your Paypal addy? I need to send you a few bucks to help cover your costs. I meant to do that _days_ ago but keep forgetting.

Thanks again, Mark, for setting this up. Was a great time. I expected it to be pretty miserable with the heat, but it turned out great.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

No need sir, its fine, but thank for the kind gesture.

Cool I will bring it with me.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Looked like an awesome time.... its too bad that its 18 hours away.... and the last time I drove to GA I hit a Deer on the way home in KY...


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

did anyone try the demo Ms-8?? if so what were the results?


----------

